# Sundown Spring Bumps



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

assuming the seeding gets done who's around this week?



> *Tuesday:* Sunny, with a high near 41.
> 
> *Wednesday:* Mostly sunny, with a high near 42.


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll be on it, probably Wednesday.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 4, 2011)

just say the word and i'll figure out the excuse to get out of work.  i'm dying for this shit.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wed/Thurs for sure here and then maybe a Tues morning if I am lucky.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wed. sounds good to me.  Its been way to long of a break from my beloved institution.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like they could do it monday night...Im in for tuesday..and possibly wednesday

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Mar 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> just say the word and i'll figure out the excuse to get out of work.  i'm dying for this shit.



Staying local tuesday and wed..Might hit mowhawk one day

steveo


----------



## paradox (Mar 6, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Staying local tuesday and wed..Might hit mowhawk one day
> 
> steveo



Do they have bumps at Mowhawk?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2011)

paradox said:


> Do they have bumps at Mowhawk?



they had bumps on Wildwood but the current conditions report makes it sound like they've groomed that trail.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Who's down for Wed?  I am thinking about making a day of it.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Who's down for Wed?  I am thinking about making a day of it.



if they are able to seed and the weather stays decent i'll be there but not full day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> if they are able to seed and the weather stays decent i'll be there but not full day.



Indeed, seeding is key to my presence.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2011)

If seeded, maybe some late afternoon runs.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 8, 2011)

Was kurt the groomer out last night making gunny nasty??


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 8, 2011)

It was not possible to seed last night. After 4 inches of rain followed by a freeze up, it was somewhat sketchy just trying to keep the machines on the trail to get the place open. It looks like we will see another 2 to 3 inches of rain this week. We will wait for that to pass before seeding.
 On the brighter side we are still 100% open and there is not a bare spot to be found. We should see highs in the 40’s.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 8, 2011)

Shitty news, but it is what it is...Hopefully this next round of NCP will do minimal damage 

steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2011)

2knees called it. Two great mogul-filled Marches in a row. This year is payback.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> It was not possible to seed last night. After 4 inches of rain followed by a freeze up, it was somewhat sketchy just trying to keep the machines on the trail to get the place open. It looks like we will see another 2 to 3 inches of rain this week. We will wait for that to pass before seeding.
> On the brighter side we are still 100% open and there is not a bare spot to be found. We should see highs in the 40’s.



Just to clarify. Were the bumps that were there on Sunday still there?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2011)

Greg said:


> Just to clarify. Were the bumps that were there on Sunday still there?



assuming YES, i may still head up tomorrow if it is warm


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 8, 2011)

Greg said:


> Just to clarify. Were the bumps that were there on Sunday still there?





gmcunni said:


> assuming YES, i may still head up tomorrow if it is warm



Good question Greg and +1 on gmcunni's comment.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 8, 2011)

yes what was there is there.


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2011)

What's the plan for Thurs's impending rain? Close to preserve the snow?


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 8, 2011)

We are going to wait and see how things unfold. You can get burned closing on a forecast 3 days out.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> assuming YES, i may still head up tomorrow if it is warm



I might actually hit it today. Something popped up for tomorrow so probably can't swing it. Today is supposed to be sunnier and a tad warmer. planb420 is my scout. He says currently they are mirror-like, but hopefully, they'll loosen up and he inform me.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2011)

chris, at this point with the limited time before the comp. are you still planning on mowing down the existing bumps and doing the whole thing or will you leave what is there and just run it down the remainder of gunny?


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2011)

2knees said:


> chris, at this point with the limited time before the comp. are you still planning on mowing down the existing bumps and doing the whole thing or will you leave what is there and just run it down the remainder of gunny?



I suspect they'll need to farm some snow over to skier's right. My suggestion would be to keep the spacing like they did last month, but seed *bigger *piles if there's enough snow for it. There's not a lot of time to get good bumps to grow from skier traffic alone.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2011)

granted, i take it with a grain of salt, but the 15 day shows next week to be decent.  nothing like last year but sunday is supposed to be sunny and near 50 and wednesday also sunny and near 50.  the 19th is showing 47 and clouds.  I'll be out there anyday next week that i can to help out.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2011)

2knees said:


> granted, i take it with a grain of salt, but the 15 day shows next week to be decent.  nothing like last year but sunday is supposed to be sunny and near 50 and wednesday also sunny and near 50.  the 19th is showing 47 and clouds.  I'll be out there anyday next week that i can to help out.



I'm hoping since I took the whole week off....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> You can get burned closing on a forecast 3 days out.



no Kidding.. Kan you imagine Klosing based on a long range foreKast? that's just Krazy.

That would be like Killing a ton of business...


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2011)

:lol: Just feeling out the week is all... Wouldn't want anyone to make a decision 2 days in advance.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 8, 2011)

as of 11:27 am eastern time they are frozen solid  i doubt they will unfreeze at all today


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2011)

MrMagic said:


> as of 11:27 am eastern time they are frozen solid  i doubt they will unfreeze at all today



Boo.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 8, 2011)

Top Coat em---     Relax, just kidding.


----------



## paradox (Mar 8, 2011)

On a lift now bumps glazed over with ice :-(


----------



## planb420 (Mar 9, 2011)

ICY still @ 1 pm   on 3-9-11


----------



## powhunter (Mar 10, 2011)

This weather is not in our favor this year.. Chris, when would be the next opportunity to seed gunny?  
Thanks Steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2011)

powhunter said:


> This weather is not in our favor this year.



Ugh. More relentless kicks in the balls:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...text&zmx=1&zmy=1&map.x=249&map.y=228&site=ALY

Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 45.

*Sunday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 19.
*
Monday: Sunny, with a high near 38.

*Monday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 16.*

Tuesday: Sunny, with a high near 43.

*Tuesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 22.*

Wednesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 45. 

Days look good, but with those nighttime temps, softening is going to take a while, if it happens at all. WTF...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## powhunter (Mar 10, 2011)

6 guys with shovels can do it on a warm day in a few hours...I volunteer!!

steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like the worst is over. Okay. Let it drain, and then it's time to get on with the rest of the season starting tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2011)

Greg said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...text&zmx=1&zmy=1&map.x=249&map.y=228&site=ALY



Looks promising the next week or so. Glad I took the time off. Let's get it on!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll be out there a few afternoons for sure.  hope they get the kickers up as soon as they can.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2011)

i'm hoping for a few afternoons early in the week.  wonder when they'll be able to seed??


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'm hoping for a few afternoons early in the week.  wonder when they'll be able to seed??



They are going to try asap. Maybe tonight. So my guess is bumps by Sunday at the latest. Next week should be epic, and they plan to be open all week. Monday might be the only day that's questionable with late softening. Either way, I will be there *every *day probably 11-4 or 5. Mogulfest 2011 is about to begin.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm planning on being there tomorrow late morning.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 11, 2011)

Im down for monday and tuesday 12-4ish


----------



## Madroch (Mar 11, 2011)

Hopefully tomorrow and Sunday late morning to early afternoon.  Next week will follow the sun and warm temps.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 11, 2011)

i've set myself up to be able to ski every day this week.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 12, 2011)

We will seed tonight.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice...Nice...


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> We will seed tonight.



Sweet! Who's gonna help ski 'em in tomorrow? Supposed to be sunny and 50.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm in.. probably 11 or 12 to 3 or so.  May be rough early, but Ill take one for the team.  Gonna be a good week.  Hoping for Mon, Tues, Fri 2: to 6ish.  Will be at Mt. Snow Thurs. for hte st paddys day fest.    Wed, I have to work the whole day- inconvenient.


----------



## 180 (Mar 12, 2011)

Are there any other bumps there?  Thinking of hitting Sundown on the way home tomorrow from Mt Snow.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2011)

A Basin tomorrow and Winter Park Monday, I'll be there after work every other day this week.


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2011)

180 said:


> Are there any other bumps there?  Thinking of hitting Sundown on the way home tomorrow from Mt Snow.



They're supposed to be seeding tonight.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2011)

Jarrod reports top to bottom bumps on Gunny on Facebook. These sprinkles will move out this morning, and probably will result in soft bumps. Who else is skiing them in today? I'll be there a bit after noon. Hope the sun pops out by then.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll be heading over shortly, hoping the sun comes out soon.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'll be heading over shortly, hoping the sun comes out soon.



Txt me a Gunny pic.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2011)

actually gonna try to head over tonight.  not ideal, but i gotta do my civic duty here and ski those things in.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2011)

Heading over in a few minutes to get some runs in before my kids get there to ski.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm heading over now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just looked at NOAA and am going to be at Sundown on Tues and Thurs.  Who else is in and what time are we ripping?


----------

